# Do you get together with friends to practice or learn new things? (feeling disappointed)



## DoeDog (Oct 6, 2016)

Like the title says, do you get together with friends to practice your art? Or is it always a solo mission?

In my case I'm always flying solo, I love the company but no one is available ever :c I tried picarto but I am a little too "ADD"  and slow to keep it interesting plus i am unknown lol :v

I know in a lot of cases some people are shy or simply friends don't know about the furry interest.

Do you guys deal with that?


----------



## Skylge (Oct 6, 2016)

Solitary drawing. 

Happened to do a few Oekaki's in the past, as close as collabs / sharing your work with others go:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oekaki

After amply joining FA I got the chance to enter the stream of this artist when it popped up:
Userpage of hanmonster -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
It was awesome to see the amount of love that went into the details... live
She answered questions in the stream chat and showed a load of her other work. 

Still on the solitary realms, but enjoyed that so much, I might join a few other streams if given the opportunity. Too much goodness on here


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 6, 2016)

I wish to get together with friends to practice anything.. But sadly, I live very far away. I only know it solo.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 6, 2016)

As an introvert, being around others when I'm doing anything new tends to be a detriment.
I don't mind it once I have some experience, but not straight away.


----------



## narutogod123 (Oct 6, 2016)

I draw with my friends on Google hangouts everynight. We usually just work on our comics or illustrations while we talk about anime and other things. I start the hangout around night time because I practice the drawing and writing fundamentals during the day.


----------



## redhusky (Oct 8, 2016)

Paint chatting is my favorite thing to do but having an "art circle" to post things and discuss techniques and what we are working on is usually the best option if you are in different time zones. 
You can join us here if you want. 
www.tailsrefuge.com: Red's Art Circle You'll have to make an account on that forum to participate though.


----------



## infected (Oct 8, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> Like the title says, do you get together with friends to practice your art? Or is it always a solo mission?
> 
> In my case I'm always flying solo, I love the company but no one is available ever :c I tried picarto but I am a little too "ADD"  and slow to keep it interesting plus i am unknown lol :v
> 
> ...


I'm lucky in that my BFF shares my dirty interests. As I get older though and more time is taken up with work and stuff though I am mostly stuck going it alone. Such is life =m=


----------



## DJ-woof (Oct 8, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> Like the title says, do you get together with friends to practice your art? Or is it always a solo mission?
> 
> In my case I'm always flying solo, I love the company but no one is available ever :c I tried picarto but I am a little too "ADD"  and slow to keep it interesting plus i am unknown lol :v
> 
> ...


All the time, but honestly, it really is un-motivating..


----------



## Revous (Oct 9, 2016)

Always solo because I make loads of mistak- hm, ctrl-zs.
And 90% of my magic happens in the shading stage so I always think my pics look stupid until I get to that part.


----------



## DoeDog (Oct 10, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Paint chatting is my favorite thing to do but having an "art circle" to post things and discuss techniques and what we are working on is usually the best option if you are in different time zones.
> You can join us here if you want.
> www.tailsrefuge.com: Red's Art Circle You'll have to make an account on that forum to participate though.



I just signed in  not too sure how it works but seems interesting from the brief glance I got.

Same nick, DoeDog.


----------



## redhusky (Oct 10, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> I just signed in  not too sure how it works but seems interesting from the brief glance I got.
> 
> Same nick, DoeDog.


That's the spirit! I'll note you in a bit with what we have set up.


----------



## noveltybest (Oct 12, 2016)

I have no friends.


----------



## DoeDog (Oct 13, 2016)

noveltybest said:


> I have no friends.



:c


----------



## Synthet (Oct 17, 2016)

Almost every evening me and a friend of mine make a skype call and draw together.
It helps to keep motivation to draw, even though sometimes we feel like a helpless vegetables


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Oct 17, 2016)

I taught myself to draw almost entirely solo, and didn't have active help from a friend until I was about 14 I think. Even then we didn't draw together very much, and I would mostly sit and watch her draw because she was so much better than I was, lol. In order to improve I read art books, watched videos, took in a lot of art from a lot of different sources, observed real life very closely and just practiced my ass off. Never did a day pass when I wasn't drawing something. I'm 24 now and certainly more advanced than ever, but I still continue to improve in a lot of ways. I occasionally do livestreams.


----------



## DoeDog (Oct 17, 2016)

Tigers-on-Unicycles said:


> I taught myself to draw almost entirely solo, and didn't have active help from a friend until I was about 14 I think. Even then we didn't draw together very much, and I would mostly sit and watch her draw because she was so much better than I was, lol. In order to improve I read art books, watched videos, took in a lot of art from a lot of different sources, observed real life very closely and just practiced my ass off. Never did a day pass when I wasn't drawing something. I'm 24 now and certainly more advanced than ever, but I still continue to improve in a lot of ways. I occasionally do livestreams.



Nice, I like to watch gumroad videos and stuff like that, on subjects like speed paint and concept art, do you have an FA page or DA or artstation?


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Oct 17, 2016)

DoeDog said:


> Nice, I like to watch gumroad videos and stuff like that, on subjects like speed paint and concept art, do you have an FA page or DA or artstation?


Artwork Gallery for Tigers-on-Unicycles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I don't really do much with DA since the website annoys me, so I made myself an art blog on tumblr. http://draconicworkshop.tumblr.com/
I tend to just upload my best stuff to these places. Make no mistake, there's a lot more floating around on my computer that I'd just rather nobody see. Ever.


----------

